# SE Mich Meet n Greet, 7/15



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Haven't had one in a while, thought maybe having one soon may be called for. Do we have any takers? Usual place?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

What is the usual place?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Sounds good, haven't had one since wintertime I think. Marinelli's at 12 Mile Rd. by I-75 has been the usual place the last few times. Pick a date and those who can make it, fine, and those who can't, can't. Summertime is a busy vacation time, but what the heck..........


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

After this get-together, the Woods-n-Waters Weekend is Sept. 6-8th. Beer tent on grounds. 

L & O


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yep, marinelli's is the usual haunt, though i am open for other suggestions, we don't have to always do the same thing, but it seems to be easy to get to for a lot of metro detroiters (not far off of I-696 and I-75)


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Im in!

Pick a day!!!!

Usually we kick them off around 4pm



*Marinellis
611 West 12 Mile Road* 
*Madison Heights, MI 48071*​
Marinellis Phone:*(248) 541-5244*









[/quote]


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

As long as its not on the weekend beginning Fri. the 18th, I'll be there.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

oh, i dunno, we should give some advanced warning and probably stay away from weekends cuz a lot of people (including myself) are booked nearly every weekend. what ya thinking joel?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I wouldn't expect a big turnout as summer events usually aren't well attended.

We never do weekends 'cause thats busy time in the outdoors.

I will suggest Tuesday the 15th? that will give us a little time to round up some participants.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

sounds good to me.... just a few or quite a bit it should be a good time.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

bumping up for more interest!


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

I might be able to make this one. I'll watch for updates here.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Byron said:


> I might be able to make this one. I'll watch for updates here.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Byron



Cool Byron we havent had you at a MNG for a while!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Wings, Sliders, Brewski's and BS. How can spending time with friends get any better than this! :lol:

I'm in! :yikes:


----------



## xdetroitx (Oct 31, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Will try to stop in......probably about 6ish.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

The 15th is good.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Mags said:


> Will try to stop in......probably about 6ish.


Cut your afternoon nap a little shorter!!!!!!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll stop in between my afternoon nap and archery for sure!!! :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Did someone say beer?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Neal said:


> Did someone say beer?


i believe so.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

The 15th works for me, I will need a few brewskis after working the boat races this coming weekend. Al :chillin:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

The 15th will work for mee too. Joel, please call and remind me.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Have fun everyone, hope to make the next one...


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

kbkrause said:


> Have fun everyone, hope to make the next one...


wuss... just kidding, i'm sure you got something important going on


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> wuss... just kidding, i'm sure you got something important going on


Yeah, about a 3 hour drive!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

kbkrause said:


> Yeah, about a 3 hour drive!


well, now that you quantified the problem, take care of it!


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

The 15th should work for me.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

alright... now we got the ball rolling.... come on folks, everyone's always up for having a few beers, a few sliders (or calzone), and bs'in.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Is this for SE Michigan People only? I might be over that area on this day... thoughts?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

no worries, stop on over!


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

FlyGirl said:


> Is this for SE Michigan People only? I might be over that area on this day... thoughts?


 It is for all.
I am trying to get out of work early. I think it would be a blast.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Wetlandhunter said:


> It is for all.
> I am trying to get out of work early. I think it would be a blast.


If you come, I might just have to make a special attempt to be there!!!

:lol::lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> If you come, I might just have to make a special attempt to be there!!!
> 
> :lol::lol:


 I am going to try to make it there. NO politic talk!!!!!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Wetlandhunter said:


> I am going to try to make it there. NO politic talk!!!!!!!



We have outlawed both religious and political discussions at MNG's!!!!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I thought Marinelli's *WAS *a religion ??


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> We have outlawed both religious and political discussions at MNG's!!!!


 ahhhhhhhhh GREAT. I am saved by the bell :lol::lol:.
I think it would be cool to meet the folks from here.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

How long you guys think you'll be there? I can't get there until somewhere between 8:30-9:00pm...if you think it will be worth a trip out there that late count me in.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i can only speak for myself but i'll probably be getting out of there right about then... don't want to have too many cocktails....


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

radiohead said:


> How long you guys think you'll be there? I can't get there until somewhere between 8:30-9:00pm...if you think it will be worth a trip out there that late count me in.


I won't be there much past 8-8:30...


----------

